# Picked up some lamb T-bones



## motolife313 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yesterday I actually bought just 1 to try at new seasons for 17-18 $ pound, it was 5$. Seen these at Walmart today for much less and looked good. Anyone ever do them? What’s a good temp? 140? planing on smoking it on the stick burner with some other meats. Just doing them for fun


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 9, 2019)

Correct.  140-145.  On the lean side.  Treat them like venison steaks. EVOO salt pepper.  Keep it simple. Cherry wood smoke.  
Hold on....I’m wishing this was my smoke! Anyways, love lamb!  It’ll be fine, I’ve followed you and your smokes and you are talented in what you do!!!!


----------



## xray (Jan 9, 2019)

Speaking of lamb, my wife picked these up the other day at Walmart. We’ve never had lamb and I don’t know what possessed her to buy them.

Anyway, I have no idea how to make them. Good timing on the post.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 9, 2019)

Guess I should have put chicken in the thread Head lining also. Someone takes there job way to serious around here and needs too chill out


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 9, 2019)

Lamb chops are great.  The cook really quick thou.  145IT is what I go to.   Just basic seasoning.


----------



## motolife313 (Jan 9, 2019)

Ya I was thinking 145 also thanks


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Jan 11, 2019)

That's a good price for American lamb. All I find around here is New Zealand lamb which is supposed to be stronger flavored. But we love em grilled hot and fast. You could take off smoker before 140 and finish with a sear in a super hot pan for a minute per side.


----------

